# Decentcy on the Beach



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I spoke with a friend of mine here work and he warned me of some improper recreation going on down on the high island beach. I planned on bringing my family down there. Do many of ya'll bring the wife and kids with out any problems? I was planning on fishing past the baracade. Is there some places I should'nt go.
I'm not trying to step on any toes , just concerned for my family, and want to catch some BULLS and BULLS. 

Screamin Drags R.R.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

once you get past the barricades there is a nude beach about 5 miles (maybe 8 miles) down - I've never been that far. Most of the time you need 4x4 to get there and back safely anyway.

Just stay to the west of the nudies and you'll be OK.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Have you ever seen anyone with campers down there fishin. It would be nice to pull along. I have a 4x4. R.R.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Be aware, last year I went about a mile past the barracades and saw a couple of older people wearing thongs - something I don't care for me or my family to see. My 5 year old boy was with me so we made a u turn and went back up the beach a ways.

Then while I was on the beach, a van drove by with nude people in it.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Yup, 
The nudies are down there. A few years ago I did a pre dawn wade down there and when I came in I was surprised to see all of the people on the beach buck naked. Not much to look at either!!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*High Island nudies*

From the barricades to 3 or so miles East of them, you should, and I STRESS should be ok. From there to about 7 miles +/- past the barricades is the nudist section. Every once in awhile you'll see one go by in a jeep or something but if you aren't looking, you will be ok. Last December though, my fiance' and I got a show right where the pavement ends. There is a guy that drives around up there all day in a beat up blue and white old pickup. He is totally buck naked all the time. Well, this day, as we drove past, he stood up in the bed of his truck decked out in only a big red ribbon tied around his belly. It was a Christmas gift I surely could have passed on. I just looked at my fiance' with a dumbfounded look and then we busted out laughing as we drove on home. If you want to be safe, stick to the beach from just past the barricades to where the pavement ends. It can get crowded there though. The beach between the Dirty Pelican pier and the old Meacoms pier should have plenty of room and is nice and wide and no nudies. The sand has gotten soft there so 4wd is a good idea.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Attitude*

Keep in mind, you are also dealing with an attitude.
These boys (mainly large overweight males) think they are above the law.
They go down there and hide behind the ceders and get naked.

They sneak around just outside the county lines to stay out of reach of the law.
They think they can do whatever they want and get away with it.
They will just walk up into your camp.

Yes, I have had a few run in's with them. They drive back up the beach drunk and thinkin they are above the law.

I have had a major arguement one year and another.
Some drunk ran over a large surfboard used to run out baits. (expensive)
They will definitely drive through or over your rods.

It's usually not a issue, but you never know with a We are above the law mentality. I used to fish there and no longer (rarely) since almost getting into the fight. I felt defenseless. There were more of them than I and I didn't want to shoot him.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*High Island*

The wife and I fish on High Island quite often. We have not had any encouters that would endanger my wife or I. We have had encounters with a few people who think they own the beach but this year I have run into those same people at Sanluis Pass and Matogorda and Surfside. If you go down past where the old highway "Black top" ends you will encounter the nudies. We have camped down there but only when other groups of people have camped also.

We have not had any problems that would keep us from going back


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I can imagine the funny stuff that would happen if a school of fish came in around the nude swimmers...LOL I fish naked all the time....under my clothes!!! gotcha! is it legal to take a sidearm down there? I hear if you travel over 3 county lines, you can take a pistol with ya....just in case....


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

That perverted guy in the blue truck pulled up and got out naked in front of my wife and kids while I was out kayaking bait.I told my wife the next time I see him I would go after him.Later the next week a few of my friends went shark fishing and just down from us a few teenagers was out playing on the beach.This guy in the blue truck pulled up right by us gets out and is watching these kids with his binoculars.If It wasn't from my friend stopping me I whould have beat that pervert.I almost knocked him out with my paddle.I told him If I ever saw him near me are my kid I would cut his balls off.Now he goes right on by in a hurry!I take a gun because I don't think its safe.Alot of freaks down that beach.Why is it they have to take up some of the better fishing spots?


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

texasarrowhead said:


> That perverted guy in the blue truck pulled up and got out naked in front of my wife and kids while I was out kayaking bait.I told my wife the next time I see him I would go after him.Later the next week a few of my friends went shark fishing and just down from us a few teenagers was out playing on the beach.This guy in the blue truck pulled up right by us gets out and is watching these kids with his binoculars.If It wasn't from my friend stopping me I whould have beat that pervert.I almost knocked him out with my paddle.I told him If I ever saw him near me are my kid I would cut his balls off.Now he goes right on by in a hurry!I take a gun because I don't think its safe.Alot of freaks down that beach.Why is it they have to take up some of the better fishing spots?


way to go dude!!!! Teach that perv a lesson!!!!! If he comes back again, whop him one with yer paddle for me!
:hairout: :work:


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

Also My friend keeps a paintball gun in his truck and if any of the nudes say anything he shoots them with 25 ball a second.Have you ever been shot with a paintball? With alot of clothes it hurts.I just can't think whats its like getting shot nude.I really get mad thinking about these fat nasty nude people takin up our fishing beach!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

texasarrowhead said:


> Also My friend keeps a paintball gun in his truck and if any of the nudes say anything he shoots them with 25 ball a second.Have you ever been shot with a paintball? With alot of clothes it hurts.I just can't think whats its like getting shot nude.I really get mad thinking about these fat nasty nude people takin up our fishing beach!


oh man, that is great!!! That stuff hurts like hell!!!! Better keep the real McCoy handy incase they get too ****** off and try something stupid!!! shoot em so much with the paintballs that they look like they are covered with polka dots like chicken pox!!!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I've been fishing HI since before the storm took the old highway. I have never had any trouble with any of the nudist. I have talked to some that have. I have also seen the same problems (not quite as many in one spot) at PINS, Matagorda and Surfside. If the Jefferson County cops would come down the beach more, the nudist would finally get the idea and put some clothes on or go do their thing somewhere else. 
As to carrying pistols on the beach, its the same as if you were on a public highway. If I need one, I ain't worried about any legal consequences that happen later. I'm worried about surviving the reason I need a weapon. As long as you don't give a cop reason to look, how are they going to know you got a weapon. 
One thing to remember, a shotgun is much better for personal protection and there is no law against carrying one in Texas, unless you're a convicted felon.
One other thing about weapons, you better be justified before you use it or you will be in much deeper trouble than if you didn't. My justification is "being in fear of bodily harm or death to me or mine". If it don't meet that, then I don't use it or even display it.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

texasarrowhead said:


> Why is it they have to take up some of the better fishing spots?


Why do you have to take up some of the better nudist spots? It seems like most of you are aware of what has been going on there for years yet you continue to go! LOL! I only worry about those that go down there unaware of the situation. But you guys keep going back there over and over and over, year after year after year. LOL!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> Why do you have to take up some of the better nudist spots?.....
> 
> But you guys keep going back there over and over and over, year after year after year. LOL!


The nudists can get nude in the woods, or anywhere else I don't have to look at them....we can only surf fish at the beach!!!

AND, our beach is getting more limited with each passing day...

I'll leave the soapbox to Gary...lol.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> Why do you have to take up some of the better nudist spots? It seems like most of you are aware of what has been going on there for years yet you continue to go! LOL! I only worry about those that go down there unaware of the situation. But you guys keep going back there over and over and over, year after year after year. LOL!


Could it have something to do with the fact that what the nudist are doing is AGAINST THE LAW IN THIS STATE. 
Don't go quoting me the law either, I've seen enough of them hauled off to see the judge and heard enough of them complain about having to pay the fine, to know its against the law.
The only thing that makes it a good spot for a nudist beach is that the Jefferson county cops have to go across Chambers County then through Galveston County then back across Chambers County to get to the part of Jefferson County where the nudist hang out. That is a trip of about thirty miles one way out of their county. Jefferson County don't go down there very often, and since its not in Chambers or Galveston county they don't go either. The result is laws get broken and nothing is done.
I wouldn't mind seeing that part of the beach given to Galveston County to patrol. At least most of the laws would be enforced most of the time.
The reason I keep going back is because the fishing there is better than any other part of the coast. 
BTW: I was fishing there before the nudist discovered HI. So they are taking my fishing spot.


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

> Why do you have to take up some of the better nudist spots? It seems like most of you are aware of what has been going on there for years yet you continue to go! LOL! I only worry about those that go down there unaware of the situation. But you guys keep going back there over and over and over, year after year after year. LOL!


Why do I have watch for some nasty person running around naked in front of my kids?I put it like this things will change when I hit the beach because I don't put up with that **** near me.Nudes need to take there nasty self somewhere else.Nudes are nothing but fat nasty perverts that no one want to look at.Why doesn't the cop run them off ?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A funny comment I once heard from Artie Hebert, after he had took a look at the nude beach. "Them people are the best reason I ever saw for people to wear clothes".


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if you haven't fished naked, you don't know what you're missing



jc


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> Could it have something to do with the fact that what the nudist are doing is AGAINST THE LAW IN THIS STATE.
> QUOTE]
> 
> so is carrying a loaded pistol at PINS, driving without your seatbelt, any open container of alcohol in the truck while driving, giving 19 year olds beer to yak baits, littering, if even a couple dozen cigarette butts..... the list goes on and on.... a lot of people you and I know and fish with do this stuff routinely. The only law the nudists are violating is public indecency... removing their clothes. Remember "the streak" in the seventies? Watch every 3rd Showtime, HBO or Cinemax movie after 10:00 PM on a weeknight. Nudity is not that big of a deal. I understand not wanting to subject your family to it, especially if these folks get drunk and naked and are still fugly. But its the only stretch of Texas beach that is known to have a lot of nudists.... and as Robert pointed out.....EVERYBODY KNOWS IT!!!! The county should just put up a nice sign and charge $7.00 per year for a sticker to travel the nude portion of the beach... maybe they could use that money to rebuild those **** piers. Regardless, I'll probably see you there next weekend
> ...


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

texasarrowhead said:


> Nudes are nothing but fat nasty perverts that no one want to look at.


I'm sitting here nude as I type this. Just kidding! TexasArrowhead, you don't have to put up with it which is why I decided to jump in on this and give you all a hard time. Gundoctor, you are right, it is against the law unless a local ordinance allows it like the great city of Austin did 35 years ago. But that has turned out to be a failure, similar to what has happened to the area you describe in High Island. True nudists who just wanted a place to sunbathe au natural were infiltrated by those seeking to perform felonious acts that you all have described.

I have seen this thread and others like it for several years, especially when someone plans a big gathering to High Island. Have any of you tried to do something about it? I don't think it would be that difficult to get this problem solved. Document the illegal activities you see this weekend with your digital cameras and camcorders. Send it to the Beaumont and Port Arthur tv stations. Send it to the mayors and councilpersons of Beaumont and Port Arthur. Send it to the state reps and senators of the Golden Triangle. Something is bound to happen, it is an election year. They claim that it is too difficult to patrol the area? If they had one 4X4 like the PINS rangers do they could patrol the beach from highway 87 down to HI. And not have to go through Chambers and Galveston counties.

GD, I'm putting all of this on you. When I go to the High Island Bum Run next year I hope to only see nudity that I can truly enjoy. 
Thank you

RodBreaker


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> .
> 
> GD, I'm putting all of this on you. When I go to the High Island Bum Run next year I hope to only see nudity that I can truly enjoy.
> Thank you
> ...


Lou tried it and got no where. He went as far as to go to court and testify against some of them and it didn't change a thing. 
I got better sense than to butt my head against a stone wall that someone else has already found to be too solid. 
Jefferson county will occasionally send a deputy down there for a day and he will bust a buss load of them. The next weekend, they are back just as thick.
I'm waiting for some bull shark pup to "shorten" one of those naked fishermen by a few inches. I bet the rest won't be so ready to go fishing without their pants after that. Yall think it would make national news if some naked guy lost a few inches to a pup shark? I wonder if the talking head could keep a straight face while reporting it?


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Let me know if you want to give it another try, we shouldn't all have to suffer because of backward counties like Jefferson.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

RodBreaker said:


> Let me know if you want to give it another try, we shouldn't all have to suffer because of backward counties like Jefferson.


Maybe Lou will take you up on that offer. I'm more into the open beach fight right now.


----------



## Catfish Mike (May 31, 2004)

*let them be nude*

I've only been going down there for about 15 years. They've been out there as long as I can remember. I admit it's pretty nasty.

As far as drunk people go, they come naked and clothed. Them raising heck and making life miserable has nothing to do with wearing clothes. Same thing goed for perverts. They're all some sorry human beings.

BUT, everyone knows they're down there. They picked a spot and have been there for years. I say don't park near them. When i go down there I just cruise by not giving any of the kids alot of time to look around. I've never had any problems with any of them. I really don't think it's worth getting upset about.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Well I sure didn't hear anyone complaining a couple of weeks ago when there were several naked women on PINS. Granted they much were much better looking than the upper coast variety but the same trucks drove back and forth several times. If you know where they are and want to see them, you can, its a public beach. If you don't want to see them well then you know where they are so stay away. A good recon and a forewarning of their location would alleviate that problem for those that don't care for that type of thing.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Nudist*

I'm with JC, I don't think its that big a deal. If you raise a rukus over it, they will just use it for an excuse to close down the whole beach to public access in the name of decency. They are looking for an excuse anyway. Some developer has his eyes on it right now, I gaurantee you. I've been fishing Bolivar and High Island for years and never had any problem with the nudist at all, other than almost puking when I drive by. I have had far more trouble with the kids partying at Crystal Beach than the nudist. I've seen more nudity there and more fights and more thefts. I would much rather fish down there than at the Zoo on a Summer weekend. The drunk teenagers are far more dangerous than the nudist. They drive 40 to 50 mph down the beach pulling sand skiers and chunking beer cans. The beach looks like a landfill when they leave. The nudist are model citizens compared to those punks at the Zoo.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have figured out what is causing the dead zone and shark attacks on the upper coast.LOL!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*attitude*

Like I mentioned it's an attitude. They gotta leave. If you fish short of them.
They will drive through your camp. Which means on a low tide. Through your rods and that is where the trouble usually starts.

They think they are above the law and you get an attitude before anything is even spoken. But you gotta love catching 20 plus bulls in a day.
That's why people still go down there. Inc.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Inc, are you headed that way this weekend?


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

I think everything here sufficiently scared Redfishr(post starter) away.....think he might vacation in Florida, Alabama, any place but here after this thread.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Redfishr 
You have a PM.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I know alot about fishin , but I dont have a clue what a PM is.

So yall are saying go east of crystal but west of the baracades and I'll be ok....Thanks

R.R.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Redfisher, towards the top of the screen, locate "User CP" click on that. Then on the left you will see "list messages" click on that and that will take you to the PM's (private messages) that you have recieved.

Don't worry about HI - the base camp is usually so well populated - no nudie will have the nuts to stop and bother anyone. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Getting a little confusing huh Redfishr? Hope it's not scarring you off. A PM is a personal message got to the top of the page to the right by your login name and there is a "personal message" link. click on it it will take you to a private message, apparently from gundoc.

**oops spec beat me to it**


----------



## purpletdude (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's my take....only their once...acouple of weekends ago. You really don't want to travel very far up north anyway due to the SERIOUS clay and mud along the beach. You will get stuck if your not really careful! Some of the nudist we drove by did seem to be "exhibitionists". Most seemed to just be doing their own thing. From what I saw of these folks...the word "fugly" definitely comes to mind. Here's the thing though, If there is a fairly large gathering of regular folks down there, I seriously doubt there would be any trouble and they should keep thier distance. I'm sure they wouldn't want a beach brawl with a bunch of ****ed off shark fisherpeople. As far as the driving through your rods...well you can easily make it impossible for anyone to do that to your stuff. Just create a barricade close to your rods with anything available in camp...chairs...coolers...anything to make them go around. Clothed people do that to me all the time at other beaches. Someone probably needs to get down there as early as possible and start setting up a spot before the nudist get there. If there is any problems...a quick call to the cops....making sure to tell them what they need to hear to get out there and stop it. You tell the cops there are nudist running around with kids out their, they'll be there snappy quick. Remember...it's an election year. I'm sure the jefferson county sheriff doesn't need that kind of publicity. I hope to be there...would love to meet some of you folks. Plus get some valueable shark fishing tips!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

OK, here's my point of view -- I'm female and I fish there just about every weekend.

From what I understand Gundoctor is suggesting that base camp be in Chambers county. That's a good move considering that they've actually been patrolling their stretch of beach.

In that area, 99% of the time you'll only have to deal with nudists driving through. I can count on 1 hand the number of times we've seen naked people walking around in Chambers and Galveston counties-- Especially now that they've put the county line signs up.

Would I bring kids 5 miles down the beach past the barricades? No way! Would I bring them 2-3 miles past the barricades? I don't see why not.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for Ya'lls input and thoughtfulness . I live in galveston and have fished the surf most of my life (44yearsold). But to be honest I have never encountered nudist on the beachs except for the occational topless girl by SLP. I'll be there Sat but I'm not sure I'm bringing my family. Probably just me and my cousin. And if anyone is wondering why I'm not fishing my home turf ,well yall all know about the lack of driving on galveston beachs and it really gets to me since i used to fish the whole lenth of west when i was younger. Thanks again Screamin Drags .....R.R...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*sorry*

Sorry, Guys and Gals. I didnt' mean to sound all negative.
Fishing can be great down there. Just be careful.

Wish I could make it this weekend but I cannot.
It seems like every tourney. I get stuck with personal responsibilities.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

I been fishin down ther for years and never saw one myself.
I am setting up a camp on that stretch also, will be there FRIDAY morning or afternoon.
Gonna run 12s to 4s till sunday.
SEE YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

12s to 4s?


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

4/o, 5/0, 2 9/0s And A 12/0 Gonna Run Big Baits All Weekend.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

ooops, brainfart, didn't think about it. hehe


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sweet FAT.. That big lemon has me wanting to quit work this weekend and fish until unemployment runs out. As far as the nudes go, yes they are their. Most of the time they are four to five miles from the barricades. Some get lost and can be seen closer, but it usually funnier then anything else. As far as them having an attitude, I have had more problems on matagorda then High Island. Not ten miles to the west from High Island their is a place called the "ZOO". On any given weekend as many as 1000 drunk people a mile of beach. Most of the drunks come from the zoo and ride the beach. They will drive through your rods at low tide if you do not block them. A truck,yak,cooler and a few extra rod holders in good areas will stop them.


----------



## purpletdude (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Redfishr...my first trip up there was a couple of weekends ago. We ended up going way way up towards sea rim. We drove thru the nudist colony..lol...right where everyone is saying....just inside the jefferson cty line. Pulled one guy out of the mud up around a petroleum pumping station on the way back towards the road. Went back thru the nudies...they were just all drinkin around scattered camp fires....ended up camping about a mile from the barricade and never saw another....or had any problems. I think it would be funny if someone got there early and put up a sign at the beach right off the barricade that said "Family Gathering --- All Nudist Will Be Tarred, Feathered and Inspected for Use as Shark Bait"....that should get em grabbing for a towel before they get to the gathering...lol. I really hope to make it....I have a ton of questions for the veteran crowd. I have to say that this site is full of great people with great information...thanks to all.


----------

